# reckon I can bench 100KG by my birthday?



## Deeznuuts (Jan 31, 2013)

ok, so my friend challenged me to bench 100 by my 21st birthday, 25th of may. I benched 90 yesterday (just) and a 5x5 with 77.5

i've been training about 4 months, im 6'2 about 98 kg Shoulder press 1rm is 57.5kg as well.

do you think If I eat like crazy and train smart it's something that can be done ? I'm on stronglifts right now, is there a bench specific program I can try for a the rest of the month or is that a bad idea this early in my training

I was stuck on 75kgx2 but ages but since i've been eating more carbs my lifts have been increasing really well.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

No .


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I recon u can do it pal


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

yesno


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Read into how to ACTUALLY Bench press for numbers... you'll put 10-20kg on when you've fully understood and experienced trying the techniques.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

yes if you start necking dbol


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

I'd be surprised if you couldn't mate...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Work on technique. It's the quickest way to improve your lifts.


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Determination and hard work will get you there


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

poo loads of preworkout and get somebody big and black to shout 'LIGHTWEIGHT' at you...


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd say you def can.

Keep doing the 5x5.

Bit of daily creatine and your laughing


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ditch Working chest, smash shoulders long and hard and when you go back to chest in a couple weeks you'll notice you can lift alot more. Worked for me


----------



## Polfa (May 6, 2013)

somebody mentioned technique and i would definitely agree. as to your training i`d do pyramid sets for few weeks on bench press only 12/10/8/6/4/2/1 reps first two being warmups and last one to be your max . find a good spotter or two and make them help you do some negative set or two after 10%ovrr your max. focus on military presses as well as triceps . and for triceps dont do silly little definition exerc go for weighted dips, skull crushers and narrow grip bench press. in essence strenghten ur shoulders and triceps and you are good to go. its definitely achieveable.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Id say yes


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

absolutely no offence intended but at 98kg's you should be able to bench it now(assuming you're weight isn't all fat.) a huge part of lifting is the mindset you're in when lifting and tehnique used. when i started training my weights were stuck at pitiful levels until i started training with someone who really pushed me and then they shot up almost overnight.  so,yes,you can definately do it mate.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Id post a link but im on phone and cant, theres a video on u tube of a 13yr old girl benchin 100kg search 230 raw bench press should come up


----------



## Deeznuuts (Jan 31, 2013)

97.5 Kg..... almost there!! need more food!!


----------



## Deeznuuts (Jan 31, 2013)

bigpit said:


> absolutely no offence intended but at 98kg's you should be able to bench it now(assuming you're weight isn't all fat.) a huge part of lifting is the mindset you're in when lifting and tehnique used. when i started training my weights were stuck at pitiful levels until i started training with someone who really pushed me and then they shot up almost overnight.  so,yes,you can definately do it mate.


I think most of it is fat haha! getting there though


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

as someone alluded too, when are you attempted your max ?. Light pec dec , couple of really light sets to warm up, then go for max you might just do it !


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

You'll do it. Prove the f**ker wrong.


----------

